# Dyno'ed my A6



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2005)

2002 A6 2.7T Auto
52000 Miles
Bone Stock
Dyno Dynamics AWD Dyno
197.3 AWHP
225.7 AWTQ
According to DynoComp to get my crank numbers mutiply by 1.26
248.6 Crank HP
284.4 Crank TQ
Ok so the HP sounds dead on but how is is my TQ 16 ft/lb over what stock should be? Especialy on a auto?


----------



## ckandes1 (Feb 9, 2006)

it could've been underrated by the factory. Have you seen Dyno sheets from other stock '02 2.7t's? If not, maybe you should do another dyno run?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

hope to be doing my soon too


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (joemamma)*

you going to the AWD dyno day on the 12th?


----------



## 2TrboA6 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

definitly let me know know what you get on your results if/when you dyno.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I've got last spot @ 5:30pm. Are you going?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I'm not dynoing my car, but I may stop by to watch. What are they charging for the GTG price?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

75.00 for 3 pulls







it's ok


----------

